# WTB: Moots Straight Cinch seatpost



## justin. (Jul 18, 2011)

Hey everyone, just a shot in the dark but if anyone is sitting on a Moots Straight Cinch (Zero Offset) post in 27.5 and 380mm in length (preferably with the black clamp) I'd be interested in grabbing it from you. 

I'm in SF if it matters. Thanks in advance.


----------



## justin. (Jul 18, 2011)

Found! Thanks!


----------

